
You'll know Apple blew it when it makes a fingerprint dongle - miles
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/19/15353730/apple-iphone-8-delay-touch-id
======
mankash666
HA! Fighting physics and fundamental limits of engineering don't exactly
follow annual release cycles. You can't assemble the world's smartest
physicists, pay them the GDP of Greece and demand a "Theory of relativity"
every September.

Apple integrating the sensor into the screen should not be a barometer of
"innovation".

